# Beef AND mushroom bourgignon



## Vikki W (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi
I am entertaining friends, one of whom is vegetarian. I thought I would make need bourgignon for the meat eaters and mushroom bourgignon for the veggie replacing the meat with potabello mushrooms. I would like to make both in advance and I know how to do this for the need but am unsure about the mushroom one as I have never made this before. Is it possible to prepare it and put it in the oven as well or make in advance and keep warm / heat up?
Thanks for any advice.
Vikki


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't think it would be a problem.  Prepare them both and reheat.


----------



## Vikki W (Oct 22, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I don't think it would be a problem.  Prepare them both and reheat.


Thanks Andy. Of course I meant beef not need! Autocorrect!!


----------



## blissful (Oct 22, 2017)

Beef bourgignon is especially good if served the next day and I imagine that the mushroom one will be just so much better the next day. The flavors have a chance to mingle and mellow and that savory delicious gravy, is just so much better the second or third day. It's one of my favorite foods.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 22, 2017)

blissful said:


> Beef bourgignon is especially good if served the next day and I imagine that the mushroom one will be just so much better the next day. The flavors have a chance to mingle and mellow and that savory delicious gravy, is just so much better the second or third day. It's one of my favorite foods.


One of my Sunday faves also..now that it is getting colder I will have to have some soon.

Just curious, what will you be cooking the mushroom one in? If you don't use beef stock what will you use?


----------



## blissful (Oct 22, 2017)

Rocklobster said:


> One of my Sunday faves also..now that it is getting colder I will have to have some soon.
> 
> Just curious, what will you be cooking the mushroom one in? If you don't use beef stock what will you use?



Such a curiously good question. I wonder what the OP will use for that recipe? A caramelized onion base, with or without white or red wine, with worcestershire, some tomato paste? A mushroom soup base from cooked slightly browned mushrooms with lemon and garlic, with or without red or white wine, with worcestershire, some tomato paste? MMMMM Whether it is served alone, over egg noodles, or over potatoes, I'd have some!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2017)

blissful said:


> Such a curiously good question. I wonder what the OP will use for that recipe? A caramelized onion base, with or without white or red wine, with worcestershire, some tomato paste? A mushroom soup base from cooked slightly browned mushrooms with lemon and garlic, with or without red or white wine, with worcestershire, some tomato paste? MMMMM Whether it is served alone, over egg noodles, or over potatoes, I'd have some!



If it was me, I use a mushroom based veggie stock.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2017)

Just a thought: I would start with the liquid from rehydrated dried shiitakes, then build a veggie stock with it.


----------



## Vikki W (Oct 23, 2017)

Rocklobster said:


> One of my Sunday faves also..now that it is getting colder I will have to have some soon.
> 
> Just curious, what will you be cooking the mushroom one in? If you don't use beef stock what will you use?



I am planning to use vegetable stock instead of beef stock


----------



## Vikki W (Oct 23, 2017)

Ha Ha! You're making me hungry! I was planning on using almost exactly the same recipe as for the beef but just swapping out the beef for mushrooms and beef stock for veg stock....so still keeping in red wine, tomato paste etc


----------



## Vikki W (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks....if you were reheating would you do it in the oven, microwave or on the hob/stove??


----------



## CraigC (Oct 23, 2017)

If you really want an intense mushroom flavor, grind up some dried porcini (cepes) and add to your dish.


----------



## Vikki W (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds good...thanks!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 23, 2017)

blissful said:


> Such a curiously good question. I wonder what the OP will use for that recipe? A caramelized onion base, with or without white or red wine, with *worcestershire*, some tomato paste? A mushroom soup base from cooked slightly browned mushrooms with lemon and garlic, with or without red or white wine, with worcestershire, some tomato paste? MMMMM Whether it is served alone, over egg noodles, or over potatoes, I'd have some!



Can't use that in vegetarian recipes, it has anchovies in it.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 23, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Just a thought: I would start with the liquid from rehydrated dried shiitakes, then build a veggie stock with it.



I've done that to make dashi.


----------



## blissful (Oct 23, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Can't use that in vegetarian recipes, it has anchovies in it.


Oh yeah, you are right. I forgot that. You can tell I'm not a vegetarian and not well thought out when it comes to making vegetarian dishes.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 23, 2017)

I wonder if they made vegetarian, vegan and regular Soylent Green.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 23, 2017)

This recipe was getting great reviews on a FB group I hang out in. https://www.cearaskitchen.com/vegan-beef-bourguignon/

As to reheating any meathod should work.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 23, 2017)

Here's a recipe Ive made in the past.  Ive never eaten Beef bourguignon , so I have nothing to compare it to, but it did taste very good.

https://food52.com/recipes/19536-deb-perelman-s-mushroom-bourguignon


----------

